# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  dvelopper une application iPhone sur Windows

## asrekik

Bonjour,
Est ce que vous savez un environnement de dveloppement permettant le dveloppement des applications Mac et  fonctionnant sur Windows XP . Car, j'ai l'intention dapprendre le dveloppement des iPhone mais je nai pas un Mac, le seul IDE que jai trouv est le xCode qui tourne sur Mac OS.
Merci beaucoup et bonne journe

----------


## Kerod

Le gros souci pour dvelopper pour iPhone est qu'il faut obligatoirement avoir un Mac si non on ne peut rien faire  ::cry:: 
D'ailleurs le SDK est compatible Mac OS et rien d'autres...Dsol pour la mauvaise nouvelle  ::aie::

----------


## asrekik

Merci beaucoup, j'essayerai d'avoir un Mac

----------


## Dazdh

Il est obligatoire d'avoir un Mac... ou d'en emuler un.

http://pcwizcomputer.com/index.php?I...tent&task=view

----------


## knuj0

est-ce que vous pensez que dans le futur le dveloppement sera possible sur windows ou linux ?
aprs avoir t convaincu par le fonctionnement de l'iphone, juste avant de commander j'ai voulu tester l'environnement de dveloppement et la j'ai t surpris par le blocage, plus la politique de l'appstore et le fait de devoir acheter une licence dveloppeur. 

moi qui pensait que microsoft tait ferm ...

----------


## akito

Bonjour!

Je fais remonter ce poste car je cherche galement des solutions pour faire des tests de dev pour iphone sur windows.

En effet, je devrais avoir un projet de dev iphone d'ici 1 ou 2 mois, et un mac me sera fournit.

Mais en attendant, je voudrais faire des tests pour me familiariser avec les subtilits propre au dev mac.

N'y a t-il vraiment aucun moyen de dvelopper des appli iphone sur windows?

Merci pour votre aide  ::): 

EDIT:
Une piste peut etre? :
http://www.gnustep.org/

----------


## nicolofontana12

Apple n'est pas seulement ferm! C'est un compacte  du  ppoint de vue mathematique du terme ( ferm et born).

----------


## kOrt3x

Sinon, pour Windows il y a a : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...pod-touch-net/

 :;):

----------


## dorian833

> Sinon, pour Windows il y a a : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...pod-touch-net/


Malheureusement non : http://monotouch.net/




> MonoTouch requires a Mac and Apple's iPhone SDK to test on the emulator and deploy on the device. And you will need to be an Apple iPhone developer to deploy on the device.


En fait MonoTouch ne fait que t'alleger ton compte bancaire encore un peu plus pour faire du C#/VB.Net *sous* Mac pour iPhone  ::(:

----------


## Ceylo

> Pour PC il y a Sentenza ( http://www.sentenzaforiphone.com ).





> Tous les appareils sont-ils compatibles ?
> Votre appareil doit tre jailbreak 3.0


 ::aie::

----------

